# Lost Igloo Cooler Lid - Moab



## scoyoc (Jun 10, 2007)

... and since Igloo doesn't exist anymore I want it back. It blew off my trailer between Mile 9 and ***** Bill on River Road (Hwy 128), Saturday afternoon around 7:30pm. Pleas call Matt 435.260.8610.


----------

